# Coffee in Málaga



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Just seen this on Facebook. Is it true, you Málaga residents? We only get four options here in Cádiz - Solo, Cortao, Con Leche and Manchao.


----------



## thelastspud (Oct 24, 2011)

Yep its true. but I'd say in practice people only really order sombras mitads largo and solo. The options are there though. 

I think its funny how the malaga coffee has borders go a little outside and everything changes.
order a mixto sandwich in sevilla and you'll get jam and butter, malaga ham and cheese


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thelastspud said:


> Yep its true. but I'd say in practice people only really order sombras mitads largo and solo. The options are there though.
> 
> I think its funny how the malaga coffee has borders go a little outside and everything changes.
> order a mixto sandwich in sevilla and you'll get jam and butter, malaga ham and cheese


I know someone who drinks nubes



a sandwich mixta here on the CB north is ham & cheese - maybe it's Sevilla that's different when it comes to sarnies?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There's a strange word for a bocadillo in Málaga too - but I can´t remember it!


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> There's a strange word for a bocadillo in Málaga too - but I can´t remember it!


Its pitufo lolol (smurf)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

leedsutdgem said:


> Its pitufo lolol (smurf)


are they blue?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

leedsutdgem said:


> Its pitufo lolol (smurf)


Pitufos, that's it! Which came first I wonder, the toasted roll or the Smurf?


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Pitufos, that's it! Which came first I wonder, the toasted roll or the Smurf?


Actually a pitufo is a small bocadillo. Toasted roll is usually called tostado......


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

morlandg said:


> Actually a pitufo is a small bocadillo. Toasted roll is usually called tostado......


OK. I vaguely remember eating one when I went to Málaga last year and I thought it was toasted, but maybe it was just hard!


----------

